# Out of saddle hill climbing is.....



## Coggy (4 Sep 2014)

....good for the but-tocks (as Forest Gump calls them)

Have just started adopting this method on some climbs and the buns feel like they have been torn off, chucked in a spin dryer and stitched back on.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Sep 2014)

Although it's a useful method to stretch alternative muscles, overall you end up wasting more energy by being out of the saddle. Unless you're racing someone and need a spurt of speed, I'd tend to stay in the saddle.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2014)

I must admit that as I turn into an old git I'm less happy out the saddle, but it but works for you then go for it.


----------



## Coggy (4 Sep 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> Although it's a useful method to stretch alternative muscles, overall you end up wasting more energy by being out of the saddle. Unless you're racing someone and need a spurt of speed, I'd tend to stay in the saddle.




I have only been using it when I have had to go from a standing start to a steep short climb to be honest. If I have momentum then I agree that sitting upright with hands on top of bars is a more efficient method.


----------



## vickster (4 Sep 2014)

Watch out for your SIJ, standing probably did for mine


----------



## Coggy (4 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> Watch out for your SIJ, standing probably did for mine




What what what ?


----------



## vickster (4 Sep 2014)

Sacro-iliac joint pain, common issue in cyclists and really quite painful - feels like being stabbed in the kidney!


----------



## compo (4 Sep 2014)

May be good for your buttocks but not good for your goolies when the chain snaps mid climb as I can testify! 
(Half way up Birdlip Hill on the outskirts of Gloucester).


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2014)

Seated is best for anything sub 10% then it starts coming down to what you feel most comfortable with and the gearing on your bike. On a 25% plus hill you may find standing is the only way to keep moving if you don't have a mega low gear option.


----------



## helston90 (4 Sep 2014)

I find standing only ever good for a bit of a position change and a leg stretch- other than that I know I'm wasting energy.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2014)

compo said:


> May be good for your buttocks but not good for your goolies when the chain snaps mid climb as I can testify!
> (Half way up Birdlip Hill on the outskirts of Gloucester).


ouch


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Sep 2014)

If I find myself standing then I know I chose the wrong gear at the bottom, an issue at the moment since climbs I used to do on the middle ring I struggle with and have no desire to try to change front rings under load..


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Sep 2014)

I thought saddle climbing was best till I went cycling on real hills up Norf, then I had to stand in the saddle and lean forward to drop the bike doing a wheelie!


----------



## bash 73 (4 Sep 2014)

Being new and unfit i used to stand quite a lot but on my last 2 outings didn't need to stand and one of the climbs is a killer (for me)
i suppose getting a bit fitter means sitting is best!


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (4 Sep 2014)

I used to stand up when I first started with the road bike, now I just change gear


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Sep 2014)

... best done with fully-opaque cycling pants .


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2014)

I commute on a fixed, so out of the saddle is the only way sometimes. It's good to mix both types of climbing


----------



## sreten (4 Sep 2014)

Hi,

In terms of keeping fit there is nothing wrong with it, and it uses muscles differently.
FWIW though going up hills seated is the thing that uses your stomach muscles
AFAICT, so I get out of the saddle if in the wrong gear at the bottom of a hill,
then change down, and use it to power over the top of hills because I can.

I wouldn't reccomend it as a general approach to hills, some are long
and seated climbing technique is more efficient than standing.

Of course with some hills and gearing, you have no choice.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Sep 2014)

Oh dear, here we go again. If your technique is good, climbing out of the saddle on steeper stuff is NOT less efficient.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2014)

I don't really care about what's most 'efficient', I care about what feels best when I'm out riding. I tend to climb out of the saddle more than most ... it works for me.
There are many mantra's about how to ride Spinning/grinding, seated/standing whatever. In general I think what ever feels best probably is ....


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2014)

I'm confused.

Someone says its less efficient.

Someone says its not less efficient, and because they said NOT in capital letters, presumably in case we can't read, it looks jolly convincing.

What's a simple cycling bloke.to believe?


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2014)

compo said:


> May be good for your buttocks but not good for your goolies when the chain snaps mid climb as I can testify!
> (Half way up Birdlip Hill on the outskirts of Gloucester).


 Yeah, but how was the bike?


----------



## HovR (5 Sep 2014)

Being that I only have a single ring up front, I tend to have to do most of my climbing out of the saddle, at least on any real hills. I definitely feel more exhausted than when riding on a bike with a triple, but it's a good challenge!



compo said:


> May be good for your buttocks but not good for your goolies when the chain snaps mid climb as I can testify!
> (Half way up Birdlip Hill on the outskirts of Gloucester).



Ouch! At least it wasn't on Portway, though!


----------



## sreten (5 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Someone says its less efficient.
> 
> ...



Hi,

The capital letters mean nothing. If you can get up a hill in the saddle comfortably it IS the most efficient.
If you can't in the saddle, then any other method that works is fine, including walking, which for FWIW is
by far the most efficient but generally obviously very slow, and not what you want if your racing.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2014)

In or out the saddle just uses different muscle groups.

The tricky stuff starts with gradient increase and rider fitness.

It's that simple. Steep stuff requires much more effort. You can get up a 25% hill spinning a little gear in the saddle without getting exhausted over 10 minutes, or you could get up it in a bigger gear in half the time but sweating like a pig.

The second option is better for building fitness though. It's called less efficient as you have to ride a bit harder. Basically bollox...

Ride hard ride fast. Ride slow, still be slow....


----------



## sreten (5 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> You can get up a 25% hill spinning a little gear in the saddle without getting exhausted
> over 10 minutes, or you could get up it in a bigger gear in half the time but sweating like a pig.
> 
> The second option is better for building fitness though. It's called less efficient as you have to ride a bit harder. Basically bollox...
> ...



Hi,

The bollox is clearly if you could get up the hill in half the time riding
a bit harder that is clearly the more efficient option. Except reality
doesn't work like that and your talking bollox. You have to ride
more than twice as hard to get up a hill in half the time, always.
Out of the saddle even more than if you can do it in the saddle.

I know my routes and take it easy so I have something
in my (small) tank for the hills I know are coming up.

And such an approach is faster, for overall energy / time,

I walk up 25% hills, at my age they are just stupid.
(And much less than 25%, with a 40" bottom gear.)

rgds, sreten.


----------



## helston90 (5 Sep 2014)

I've had a crazy thought- maybe we're all different, with different bodies riding different bikes on different roads with different intentions?
You can do the full 18km mountain climb out of the saddle if you like- I won't be joining you.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Sep 2014)

The key thing is the word "efficient". Just because a rider might be able to do a climb faster out of a saddle than seated, as there's no such thing as a free lunch, that must come at a cost of burning more energy. And that's before you take into account the small extra aerodynamic drag through standing up.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> In or out the saddle just uses different muscle groups.
> 
> The tricky stuff starts with gradient increase and rider fitness.
> 
> ...


Indeed, use whatever method suits you .
I prefer to stand but i do not neglect sitting and spinning as i like to mix it up .For me standing is faster .


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Sep 2014)

On steep hills I get out of the saddle to lower my cadence, have a break and keep my heart rate and breathing under control. On short hills I get out to blast up. I went up Winnats Pass two weeks ago, 90% was out of the saddle but I actually went too easily and wasn't particularly tired at the top.

I was kicking myself as I didn't realise I was near the top and could have gone much quicker if I'd emptied the tank. I'd have found it really difficult to stay seated the whole climb with that gradient though.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2014)

How about resting only one buttock on the saddle?


----------



## bpsmith (5 Sep 2014)

We are all different. I started cycling this year. Seated still feels more natural and any standing efforts I find hard. Probably as simply not used to it. If someone stands as a matter of course, then they're probably not used to sitting in those circumstances, on the same basis. It's all down to habits. We could both learn the other tactic and eventually it's second nature.

Interestingly, I too have read that sitting is more efficient and standing should ideally be as a last resort.

More interestingly, I ride with a variation of similar ability guys. When out together I have noticed that, when next to each other on a climb and a mate stands up, I am able to go faster than them without additional effort. I am not trying to pass them but, the same effort that kept us level when all seated, gives them a disadvantage as soon as they stand.

I am just assuming that they think they have come to their max whilst seated and standing is a last ditched attempt at finishing the climb?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Sep 2014)

Used to stand up all the time on hills when I first started cycling again, until I noticed more experienced guys were coming past me up the hills whilst in the saddle.

So I learnt from them and now just spin a lower gear and maintain a relatively high cadence. 

9/10 times it seems the most efficient and fastest way of climbing, especially if you can keep that cadence high and maintain momentum until you're over the top.

Now, getting out of the saddle is almost a sign of defeat, meaning I've almost certainly lost momentum and need a burst of acceleration to get going again!


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Used to stand up all the time on hills when I first started cycling again, until I noticed more experienced guys were coming past me up the hills whilst in the saddle.
> 
> So I learnt from them and now just spin a lower gear and maintain a relatively high cadence.
> 
> ...


I also think your body type can make a difference, my legs are more griepel than froome, maybe your muscle twitch type can play a role in how your prefer to ride?
Guy on a club run who is built like a stick spins madly up hills and i play rabbit with him for the "lead" on a hill at maybe a slower cadence but otherwise we are equally matched.To me the small ring is admitting defeat !


----------



## lesley_x (6 Sep 2014)

Stand up only if from a standing start and have traffic behind me/up my bum and want to get some speed up fast. Also if it's a steep one from standing start I stand for the first few pedal strokes then get seated to spin up.

Works for me.


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2014)

I think I have a very typical technique........

Start at the bottom of the hill sitting down, change gears as I get slower. Then think I'm going to topple over and stand up out of saddle to keep going, when that fails to keep up the momentum and I am again about to fall off then hop of gracefully and walk.

Technique that has served me well 

Shaun


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Sep 2014)

midlife said:


> I think I have a very typical technique........
> 
> Start at the bottom of the hill sitting down, change gears as I get slower. Then think I'm going to topple over and stand up out of saddle to keep going, when that fails to keep up the momentum and I am again about to fall off then hop of gracefully and walk.
> 
> ...


+1 to that, but more rest stops before giving up, only once did I walk up part of a hill.


----------



## G3CWI (6 Sep 2014)

midlife said:


> hop of gracefully and walk.



OMG!!!! MODS: please remove this post. This is not a walkers' forum.


----------



## migrantwing (7 Sep 2014)

Just mix it up for a workout of different muscle groups. You can always sit or stand halfway up a climb if you feel the need.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Sep 2014)

I haven't done much standing up cycling, so going to focus in a bit of that soon. As above, it's good to train different muscles.


----------



## Ian H (7 Sep 2014)

If you need to conserve energy (e.g. on a long ride) stay mostly seated. Otherwise, mix and match as you want.


----------



## Diggs (7 Sep 2014)

*Out of saddle hill climbing is.....*
........how Chris Horner won the Vuelta ?


----------



## bpsmith (7 Sep 2014)

Many suspect there was a lot more to it than that...


----------



## midlife (7 Sep 2014)

Gratuitous picture of yours truly out of the saddle at Spout Hill during a Hull Thursday hill climb event in the 70's ............blimey I wish I could do it now !!







Shaun


----------



## Diggs (7 Sep 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Many suspect there was a lot more to it than that...


I was tempted to add a whistling emoticon


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Sep 2014)

Watch Frome vs Contador on today's stage of the Vuelta to see the pros and cons of different climbing methods ...


----------



## bpsmith (7 Sep 2014)

Watch yesterday and you get a very different opinion.

Both impressive in their own style over the past few stages.

Contador will surely take it overall!?!


----------



## Sunny Portrush (1 Feb 2015)

Sorry to bump an oldish thread but at 48, the minute the hill goes upright I`m usually in the smallest gear I have. I try my best to stay seated and stand up only because I dont want to walk up - sometimes I`m verrrrrrrrrrrry slow lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Feb 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Sorry to bump an oldish thread but at 48, the minute the hill goes upright I`m usually in the smallest gear I have. I try my best to stay seated and stand up only because I dont want to walk up - sometimes I`m verrrrrrrrrrrry slow lol


It dont matter how slow, it will get quicker, I used to be the same, I used be down in a very low gear on things today I dont drop off the middle front ring for.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Sorry to bump an oldish thread but at 48, the minute the hill goes upright I`m usually in the smallest gear I have. I try my best to stay seated and stand up only because I dont want to walk up - sometimes I`m verrrrrrrrrrrry slow lol


Use what works for you , i have to come to that opinion anyway as i prefer to stand ala Chris Horner etc and im 47 and i tend to big ring most hills .


----------



## Mrs M (1 Feb 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Sorry to bump an oldish thread but at 48, the minute the hill goes upright I`m usually in the smallest gear I have. I try my best to stay seated and stand up only because I dont want to walk up - sometimes I`m verrrrrrrrrrrry slow lol



I'll come  just keep  
I used to get off and walk, now I get up the same hills seated, not always though as I also like to stand up and stretch, whatever suits.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Feb 2015)

Sorry, meant it'll come. iPad types stuff for me!


----------



## Doyleyburger (1 Feb 2015)

Since Iv got a bike that properly fits me now, I very rarely get out the saddle, where as I did all the time on my old Defy which was miles to big for me. 

Unless I'm going for a segment of course


----------



## compo (1 Feb 2015)

Slightly off topic as not about hill climbing but the other day when my seat post snapped I rode a mile or more standing up to get to a LBS to get a replacement. The muscles in my calves were on fire after a few minutes!


----------



## contadino (1 Feb 2015)

I usually manage to get 50-60% of the way up in the saddle, then change up and finish standing. I'm a fat bloke. It all needs exercise and I get bored at slower than walking speed.

That said, it's only rolling countryside around here. No long tough hills.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (6 Feb 2015)

compo said:


> Slightly off topic as not about hill climbing but the other day when my seat post snapped I rode a mile or more standing up to get to a LBS to get a replacement. The muscles in my calves were on fire after a few minutes!




I think I would prefer my calves to be on fire than the alternative!


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Feb 2015)

Diggs said:


> *Out of saddle hill climbing is.....*
> ........how Chris Horner won the Vuelta ?



So did Contador....


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Use what works for you , i have to come to that opinion anyway as i prefer to stand ala Chris Horner etc and im 47 and i tend to big ring most hills .



Like wise... I prefer to stand and I'm 63 young...


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2015)

Alas, I'm not trying to win a race and more often than not I'm wrapped up for the cold and carrying rucksack, phone, keys, werthers originals, crossbow, Faberge egg etc, so honking doesn't work for me. I just keep arse planted in saddle and grind away. I wonder if its an age thing cos when I was young I'd honk with glee.

Just do what works for you and your circumstances.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Feb 2015)

Do whatever suits. What I find on long rides is that standing can be good on later hills, simply because the different muscles used are not as tired as the ones used while sitting. I climb very differntly on my tourer (22-30 bottom gear) to my singlespeed (44x18) as the tourer could be ridden seated up the side of a cliff, whereas over about 8% I need to stand up and use the mechanical advantage to get up the hill. I can climb longer hills on the tourer, but climb quicker on the singlespeed.

To be honest I'd probably go for picking a cadence you like and gearing accordingly so you can ride up a hill seated. Looking at Teethgrinder's approach to the Year record you could take it a step further and stick to a fixed heart rate up and down a hill and choose gears according to that. Otherwise just get up that hill whichever way you find the most comfortable


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Feb 2015)

I'm 46 (I think, born Dec 68) I'm more a sitter than a stander regardless of roadie, heavy ute or folder. But I tend to grind a lower cadence than the perceived norm and like @Drago, I tend to climb loaded less like the pros and more like a Nepalese sherpa so raising the centre of gravity and potentially rocking about a bit more amongst traffic and on one little steep stab upwards with a nasty unguarded drop on one side probably isn't my best option.

If you fancy standing, stand. If you fancy sitting, sit, if you fancy walking....... We're all different and are riding our own way and our own routes.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Feb 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Although it's a useful method to stretch alternative muscles, overall you end up wasting more energy by being out of the saddle. Unless you're racing someone and need a spurt of speed, I'd tend to stay in the saddle.



Nope


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Feb 2015)

As above, I rode with Steve Abraham aka "teethgrinder" today [will post up in the relevant areas] and whenever the incline went above 4% ish, he was out of the saddle, and this from the man who knows how to conserve energy.


----------



## dr snuggles (7 Feb 2015)

As soon as I started cycling again it was an automatic thing for me and I much prefer it on steeper sections. I also don't feel like it takes any more energy at all.


----------



## velovoice (7 Feb 2015)

mcshroom said:


> To be honest I'd probably go for picking a cadence you like and gearing accordingly so you can ride up a hill seated.... just get up that hill whichever way you find the most comfortable


+1 And for many of us, the knees are the final arbiter.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> As above, I rode with Steve Abraham aka "teethgrinder" today [will post up in the relevant areas] and whenever the incline went above 4% ish, he was out of the saddle, and this from the man who knows how to conserve energy.



I've ridden with Steve before and can't say I'd noticed him climbing out of the saddle (except for the times he was on fixed), so what Steve does or doesn't do isn't the issue.

If you're out of the saddle, then you're also having to use back and other muscles to stabilise your body, which you wouldn't be doing if you're sat in the saddle. That extra muscle exertion all uses up energy.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2015)

Alas, I'm not Steve Abraham. I'm am me with a dicky hip and degree of loss of function in one arm. What works for him simply doesn't for me. We're all different builds, ages, shapes, levels of fitness and injury, and to suggest that one method or the other is automatically more efficient or better for everyone is preposterous. A shortarse whippet 140lb pro cyclist with a resting heartbeat under 30 is clearly different from a 194cm 262lb old git with injuries heading for 50.


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Alas, I'm not Steve Abraham. I'm am me with a dicky hip and degree of loss of function in one arm. What works for him simply doesn't for me. We're all different builds, ages, shapes, levels of fitness and injury, and to suggest that one method or the other is automatically more efficient or better for everyone is preposterous. A shortarse whippet 140lb pro cyclist with a resting heartbeat under 30 is clearly different from a 194cm 262lb old git with injuries heading for 50.


No surprise to get this kind of response, you are of course correct, we are all different so quite obviously there will be exceptions. The statement I made about standing still, er stands. The majority of cyclists I know, and I know a lot, are reasonably fit and do not carry much excess weight, age has nothing to do with it, your comparison with a "shortarse whippet 140b pro cyclist" is something of a straw man argument, this is the extreme end of the spectrum, a long way from where you currently are and a fair way from most, and it is the majority this is aimed at. BTW, does not apply to straight bars, only drops.
Oh, and your back muscles are under considerably more tension in a typical road bike position sitting than they are standing. I have written about this subject in some detail in the past. There are more detailed posts here on CC should you wish to look.


----------



## gbb (7 Feb 2015)

When i was fit, I loved to get out the saddle. Most inclines here (not really hills) are short stabs of 1/4 to 1/2 mile, I like to hammer up them then gather breath once topped.
I wasnt looking for efficiency, I was looking for fitness and strength and a way of bringing down my 40 mile circuit times. 
Its practice..I can stay out the saddle quite comfortably, equally I will stay seated if I feel like it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Feb 2015)

Pointless personal story: If I ride a "big hill" (for me that is >100m over 1-2km, eg Toy's Hill, Kidd's Hill, Ditchling Beacon etc) and sit down all the way then my back muscles will be hurting a lot at the top. Sometimes bad enough that I have to dismount and stretch and cool down a bit.. If I ride mainly seated and intersperse with short bursts of standing - sometimes bumping it up a gear for the duration - then I don't get the back problem. 

Told you it was pointless.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2015)

It has probably been said already, but the best way to deal with hills, is neither to stay in the saddle or get out of it, but to avoid the bloody things.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Feb 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've ridden with Steve before and can't say I'd noticed him climbing out of the saddle (except for the times he was on fixed), so what Steve does or doesn't do isn't the issue.
> 
> If you're out of the saddle, then you're also having to use back and other muscles to stabilise your body, which you wouldn't be doing if you're sat in the saddle. That extra muscle exertion all uses up energy.



No. Using more muscles does not necessarily equate to using more energy. Your energy use per single muscle is not binary. Your power is likely to be dissipated across more muscles when standing.

Totallyfixed and Hacienda on this thread are worth listening to.


----------



## KneesUp (7 Feb 2015)

For me it normally means I forgot to shift down just before I got home the last time I used the bike. (I live at the bottom of a hill)


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Feb 2015)

400bhp said:


> No. Using more muscles does not necessarily equate to using more energy. Your energy use per single muscle is not binary. Your power is likely to be dissipated across more muscles when standing.
> 
> Totallyfixed and Hacienda on this thread are worth listening to.



Googling doesn't seem to show up anyone saying you use less energy overall standing, compared with remaining sitting. From experience, I've found it easier to climb hills like Ditchling sitting down. However if someone says they find climbing a hill like that or Box Hill for example, easier standing the whole way, then I'm happy to let them do it!


----------



## runner (8 Feb 2015)

When I get out of the saddle on a climb I do a little dance......it makes me feel like Alberto


----------



## Citius (8 Feb 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> If you're out of the saddle, then you're also having to use back and other muscles to stabilise your body, which you wouldn't be doing if you're sat in the saddle. That extra muscle exertion all uses up energy.



You use those muscles regardless of whether you are standing or not - maybe just differently. Seated or standing - if you are going up hill, you will use more energy anyway - compared to if you are riding on the flat. You may use fractionally more if you are out of the saddle, but it's not going to kill you and it's not going to shorten your endurance by a significant amount. Unless you are out on an all-day ride and are regularly honking out of the saddle, then it's probably not going to make any difference to you at all.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Feb 2015)

I prefer to get out of the saddle now but it wasn't like that at the start. Here's my quick story if you wish to read it..

When I started biking about 2 years ago I got into some trouble with loss of weight and found the standard road bike 50/34 and 11/28 too hard for climbing..

I began to sort my weight loss out and got a 11/32 cassette and things got a bit easier but no way could I get out of the saddle going up hill's.
I asked on here what to do and a few wise owl's said' Get fitter and you will find it better all round to ride a bike'
So I got my weight back to 10st 7lbs again and then started to build my calf muscles up too and it made a load of difference.
I then got a 7 kilo bike instead of the 9 kilo bike I had before, climbing up hill's became faster and riding out of the saddle up hill's became easier so much easier in fact I upgraded the chainring from 50/34 to a 52/36 and left the 11/28 cassette as it was..
Now I can do an 8% 4/5 klm climb still on the 52 front and out of the saddle as well.
So its out of the saddle for me even if I'm just riding at a steady rate.
So thanks for the wise words on here just over year ago..


----------



## S.Giles (9 Feb 2015)

I used to tackle Trundlegate (a hill in the Yorkshire Wolds) almost daily last year, and would usually stand up out of the saddle and be in a comparatively high gear. Using this method I could get up the hill _fairly_ quickly, but would not have wanted to try it again straight away, due to the level of exertion required.

One day in the spirit of experimentation, I decided to try the same climb sat down, in a very low gear, and not worrying _at all_ about how quickly I reached the top. By comparison with the standing method, my speed was very slow, but I managed the climb five times in a row, the only break being the downhill run in between. I even felt I could have done it again several more times, but was getting bored after five.

The above convinced me that (slow) hill climbing needn't be any more difficult than riding (quickly) on the flat, given the right choice of gears. The main hurdle is psychological rather than physical. Going fast on the flat _feels_ better than going slowly up a hill, so there's a tendency to try to speed-up on the hill, and hence use more power than is comfortable.

Steve


----------



## JasonHolder (9 Feb 2015)

compo said:


> May be good for your buttocks but not good for your goolies when the chain snaps mid climb as I can testify!
> (Half way up Birdlip Hill on the outskirts of Gloucester).



Strava?

On topic if you dont need to stand. Its not a steep hill. 20%+ and you'll be standing no matter.


----------



## compo (9 Feb 2015)

JasonHolder said:


> Strava?



Not from the mid 1960's!


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2015)

i climb seated no matter what the gradient whethers its 2% 3% or 25%..............i just make sure i am in the right gear, how fast i get up that hill is no care to me at all


----------



## Citius (11 Feb 2015)

jowwy said:


> i climb seated no matter what the gradient whethers its 2% 3% or 25%..............i just make sure i am in the right gear, how fast i get up that hill is no care to me at all



What about a hilly TT ?


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2015)

Citius said:


> What about a hilly TT ?


I believe the post was called " out of the saddle climbing" not time trialling..............a hilly time trial wouldnt suite me and it would be posted in a different section of the forum


----------



## nickyboy (11 Feb 2015)

My understanding is that in climbing out of the saddle, the pelvis is forced to move vertically with every pedal stroke. Obviously that is not the case when seated. It is this vertical movement that results in climbing out of the saddle being less efficient.
I guess with sufficient training you could minimise this inefficiency. I certainly see folk climbing out of the saddle "bobbing" up and down and that's inefficient.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2015)

I would love to climb out of the saddle. Alas, I just can't get my mitts on the drugs.

[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdMdJAdzpYQ
[/media]


----------



## T4tomo (12 Feb 2015)

Wrong clip, Pantani was the master at out of saddle hands in the drops power climbing.

In general if you have a long ride then seated will arguably expend the least energy to get up the hill, however standing will probably get you up faster, as you can push a higher gear for similar cadence.

On a long alpine climb, a bit of a mix of standing and seated generally works best for me.


----------



## Citius (12 Feb 2015)

Seated or standing - what gets gets you up hills faster is how much power you can generate - and for how long.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Feb 2015)

Some people find standing hard on a hill because they attack the hill too hard at the start of the climb.


----------



## 2IT (25 Jan 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Although it's a useful method to stretch alternative muscles, overall you end up wasting more energy by being out of the saddle. Unless you're racing someone and need a spurt of speed, I'd tend to stay in the saddle.



Agree with you with some observations.

As a generalization, it seems like out of saddle climbing favors shorter and powerful riders over taller and thinner riders. Quintana versus Froome for example.

From what I have seen on group rides and in spin class is that the shorter riders find it less awkward to be out of the saddle. Perhaps it's their shorter levers, like gymnasts do well with gymnastics. Heavier riders also seem to enjoy using their full weight on a pedal stroke to punch the pedal down compared to a lighter rider. (Perhaps heavier riders also want to give their rear ends a break too.)

In a spin class there was a short (under 5'6"), powerful, climber that could/did the entire hour without a saddle because there was a bike without one. He was doing it at various cadences while getting in a good workout. He's known to do well on hill climbs.

On the road, I've noticed the same pattern. At 6', I feel uncoordinated out of the saddle like a center in basketball trying to dribble and play like a guard. I do get out of the saddle occasionally while climbing to try to develop some skill and power; yet, for long periods my average speed is better if I stay seated. Since it seems this way, I've been working on being more comfortable and efficient while changing seated positions which trends me towards staying seated even longer.

Climbing out the saddle well is impressive if done well. I wish I could do it well as pictures of the pros climbing out of saddle are used more than pros sitting in the saddle while climbing. It's like the public thinks that those seated are not working as hard or too tired to get out of the saddle. On the other hand, using watts seems to have changed perception of climbing effort and practices among the pros.

In closing, I wish I could get it up more often in spin class with the ladies or on the road with my mates to impress everyone. However, it's so difficult that I usually stay seated as I age and lose coordination and power.


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2016)

2IT said:


> In closing, I wish I could get it up more often in spin class with the ladies or on the road with my mates to impress everyone. However, it's so difficult that I usually stay seated as I age and lose coordination and power.



@Fnaar


----------



## Citius (25 Jan 2016)

2IT said:


> I wish I could get it up more often in spin class with the ladies



Agree with vickster - this is my favourite quote of the day, so far



2IT said:


> I age and lose coordination and power



Unless you have some kind of degenerative disease, losing coordination should not be a major concern.

.


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Agree with vickster - this is my favourite quote of the day, so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly depends on the ladies in the spin class!!

I was more alarmed by his getting it up with his mates out on the road. I am having flashbacks to the Polish cycling team in their red shorts!!


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2016)

If it's a very short sharp hill I may power up it standing but for the majority of hills I'm seated. I find it easier to vary my cadence and therefore acceleration and speed if I'm seated.

As for not being able to go up a 20% seated, the poster obviously needs to get out and practice more.


----------



## tyred (25 Jan 2016)

I mix it up depending on the mood and the gearing on the bike I happen to be riding at the time.

Given good technique, nothing bad will happen if you stand for a climb. Nothing bad will happen if you sit for a climb. Do whatever makes you happy and don't over-think it!


----------



## Smurfy (25 Jan 2016)

Getting out of the saddle is essential on fixed and single speed. Everyone else just selects a different gear.


----------



## Ian H (25 Jan 2016)

Smurfy said:


> Getting out of the saddle is essential on fixed and single speed. Everyone else just selects a different gear.



Not essential except on the very steepest graunches. Just sit back, lean forward, and pedal round the stroke. It's one of the few times where you really do pull-up on the pedals.


----------



## blazed (25 Jan 2016)

Ian H said:


> Not essential except on the very steepest graunches. Just sit back, lean forward, and pedal round the stroke. *It's one of the few times where you really do pull-up on the pedals.*


Wrong.


----------



## Ian H (25 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Wrong.



I'm sure you know best.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Wrong.





Ian H said:


> I'm sure you know best.


You've got to pay attention when a serious cyclist is giving instruction.


----------

